# Awaken Realms Forge World Cerastus Knights Showcase



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello there!

Today we have a pleasure of presenting you ten(!) Forge World Cerastus Knights we have painted! The plastic ones are indeed the massive modes, but despite that are being dwarfed by the Forge World ones. All three patterns of the Cerastus Knight are being presented: the fire spewing Acheron, bolter rounds hailing Castigator and Lancer equipped with impenetrable energy shield.

Several of the Cerastus Knights were painted in glorious Astartes colours, bound with the Chapters with ancient oaths, others are Freelance Knights seeking the enemies of mankind in their never-ending errands. There is a pair of Hawkshroud household ones as well, loyal to the end. 

*Acheron Knights:​*

*Salamanders one*


















Green one


















Red one 


















Dark Green one 


















 Castigator Knights:


Hawkshroud one



















Blue one 


















Purple one 


















Lancer Knights:

Space Wolves one


















Hawkshroud one


















Lava one 








​








There is a lot to choose from, but can you tell us which one is your favourite?


Get your miniatures painted by us! 
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

it very hard to choose just one>> they are all stunning


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a gripe with the "space wolves" lancer, im assuming you tried to do something rune like, but not something too focused and messy, but they look more eldar then Space Wolf, particularly due to the space wolf runes being based off of Norse Elder Futhark as shown below:










the paintjob is great, i just have to add that tiny detail for future reference.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic work mate! Your color transitions are excellent!


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr - Thank you! Certainly will be useful. 

And thank you all for feedback.


----------

